# I made some emoticons



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello All, I was bored so I made some custom emoticons:







  Facepalm :fpa:





 Facepalm (not animated) :fp:





 LMAO :lmao:





 rave :rave:





 GTFO :gtfo:





  Congratulations/clap :clap:





 yay blunt :yayweed:





 Yay GBAtemp.net :yaygbatemp:





 MY EYES! :myi:

Do you like them?
What else do we need....
(the things above ":X:" aren't real, thats just what I think they would be if they were....)
Here is the codes if you want to use them...
	
	



```
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38648_facepalm.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38649_facepalmstill.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm (not animated)
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38650_lmao.gif[/img] ~~~ LMAO
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/rave.gif[/IMG] ~~~ rave
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38659_gtfo.gif[/img] ~~~ GTFO
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38658_clapping.gif[/img] ~~~ Congratulations/clap
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yayweed.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay blunt
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yaygbatemp.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay gba temp
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/Myeyes.gif[/IMG] ~~~ MY EYES
```


----------



## Davess (Feb 7, 2010)

I vote we use the GTFO and Rave and Facepalm!


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah GTFO and Facepalm are Great, Nice work!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2010)

Told you lol
GTFO FTW


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 8, 2010)

i vote for Facepalm , lmao, GTFO and MY EYES


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 8, 2010)

Make them look more like IPB emoticons.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Make them look more like IPB emoticons.


I'm with him on this one actually, they look a bit out of place, but they are good.



Spoiler



Hey Hatsu! I agreed with you on something! Treasure this moment!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, they will definitely be better as IPB smiley's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: Hatsu got warned yet again?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Yeah, they will definitely be better as IPB smiley's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, pay attention to the shoutbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he told us there...[/OT]


----------



## Jothri (Feb 8, 2010)

All I have is flash, I make all my stuff in that, gifs, vids, etc. Its Flash MX 2004
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... What program can I use to make smileys similar to the original ones?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 8, 2010)

I vote for :yayweed: !


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 8, 2010)

I love them all


----------



## House Spider (Feb 8, 2010)

I love 'em!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 9, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> All I have is flash, I make all my stuff in that, gifs, vids, etc. Its Flash MX 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using GIMP to edit the smileys and you can use the two together

(I'm having a crack at it now)


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

So how is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compared to the old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I just need to remove the white bg, i know. I didnt get to that yet.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 10, 2010)

I vote for all of them.

I think the one you just made looks pretty good.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 11, 2010)

What about this new one? My ears!:





```
[IMG]http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5879/myears.gif[/IMG]
```


----------



## haflore (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the above


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

The facepalm could probably do with some work on the hand, maybe make it smaller and add lines for the gap between the fingers...it looks a bit odd otherwise.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

How is this new :facepalm:?


```
[IMG]http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/949/newfacepalm2.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/250/yayweed.gif[/IMG]
```
And also,


----------



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello All, I was bored so I made some custom emoticons:







  Facepalm :fpa:





 Facepalm (not animated) :fp:





 LMAO :lmao:





 rave :rave:





 GTFO :gtfo:





  Congratulations/clap :clap:





 yay blunt :yayweed:





 Yay GBAtemp.net :yaygbatemp:





 MY EYES! :myi:

Do you like them?
What else do we need....
(the things above ":X:" aren't real, thats just what I think they would be if they were....)
Here is the codes if you want to use them...
	
	



```
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38648_facepalm.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38649_facepalmstill.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm (not animated)
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38650_lmao.gif[/img] ~~~ LMAO
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/rave.gif[/IMG] ~~~ rave
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38659_gtfo.gif[/img] ~~~ GTFO
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38658_clapping.gif[/img] ~~~ Congratulations/clap
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yayweed.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay blunt
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yaygbatemp.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay gba temp
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/Myeyes.gif[/IMG] ~~~ MY EYES
```


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## .Chris (Feb 12, 2010)

lol you can say to a spammer :


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> lol you can say to a spammer :


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

We have enough smilies
Maybe you should make new pips instead (not that there's anything wrong with the current ones)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just PMed you, the head could tilt slightly as the palm approaches, but it's good.



			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> We have enough smilies
> Maybe you should make new pips instead (not that there's anything wrong with the current ones)


I still want a alm: smiley though...and you only want more pips so you can show them off after you get enough posts!


----------



## prowler (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.emoticons.online.fr/


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 12, 2010)

ill be using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the future!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I still want a alm: smiley though...and you only want more pips so you can show them off after you get enough posts!


No, as replacement for the current ones
They never got updated before I think

Btw, I already reached the max (unless there's more at 10000), so I have no reason to go farther


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*further*, that is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, you want to add more for posts above 10,000...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was farther, because further is time-related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What does it matter anyway?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG, we need an English speaking member in here, they should know it. 
I'm starting to doubt it myself now too....


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farther refers to distance and further refers to time.

Think of throwing something far for farther...


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Americans don't speak very good English either (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I _think_ Satangel is correct.  I don't know the grammar rules, but it just _sounds_ right.  But like tj_cool said, what does it matter?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ON TOPIC*
These look great, although I think instead of increasing the number of smileys we have, some of these should replace already existing ones.  For example, we already have a :ninja: smiley, we don't need a h34r: smiley.  They should get rid of h34r: and replace it with :fpa:

Nice job, Jothri!


----------



## .Chris (Feb 12, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> > lol you can say to a spammer :


haha nice one (wait is that to me??)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think having a shortcut being alm: might be better actually....:facepalm: is too long, :face: isn't very descriptive, I'd like alm:


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks for your clarification.

But I like the  h34r smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we should remove the  :sp smiley, I don't think it's being used a lot.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> But I like the  h34r smiley  I think we should remove the  :sp smiley, I don't think it's being used a lot.


But  is exactly the same as


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is true that Americans aren't well with vocabulary either.

But Farther refers to distance and further refers to time.

Think of throwing something far for* far*ther...


Thanks btw


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 12, 2010)

I say remove : ninja: and keep : ph34r: , it just sounds cooler


----------



## Jothri (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello All, I was bored so I made some custom emoticons:







  Facepalm :fpa:





 Facepalm (not animated) :fp:





 LMAO :lmao:





 rave :rave:





 GTFO :gtfo:





  Congratulations/clap :clap:





 yay blunt :yayweed:





 Yay GBAtemp.net :yaygbatemp:





 MY EYES! :myi:

Do you like them?
What else do we need....
(the things above ":X:" aren't real, thats just what I think they would be if they were....)
Here is the codes if you want to use them...
	
	



```
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38648_facepalm.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38649_facepalmstill.gif[/img] ~~~ Facepalm (not animated)
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38650_lmao.gif[/img] ~~~ LMAO
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/rave.gif[/IMG] ~~~ rave
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38659_gtfo.gif[/img] ~~~ GTFO
[img]http://myph.us/pics/38658_clapping.gif[/img] ~~~ Congratulations/clap
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yayweed.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay blunt
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/yaygbatemp.gif[/IMG] ~~~ yay gba temp
[IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/Jothri/Jothri_computer_made_art/Myeyes.gif[/IMG] ~~~ MY EYES
```


----------



## Jothri (Feb 12, 2010)

What? I just noticed it, why are there two different emoticons with the same pic?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 13, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> What? I just noticed it, why are there two different emoticons with the same pic?



Yeah, wtf? Keep ph34r:, like Hoverlord said, it just sounds cooler


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 13, 2010)

I think  is the standard IPB one, but they probably added  because its easier to remember...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2010)

If they had to choose, I'd much prefer that they'd keep ninja, as ph34r is just...odd.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 15, 2010)

Ninja _is_ better


----------

